# Abu Dhabi visa renewal



## mauri_colo

Hi all,

my visa (issued by Abu Dhabi) expires in october and apparently in order to renew it you need to present an attested rent contract from Abu Dhabi. 
I live in Dubai and commute every day and really would like keep staying like that, does anybody have the same issue... is it already implemented, is there any workaround?

Thanks,
Mauri


----------



## earthworm88

mauri_colo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> my visa (issued by Abu Dhabi) expires in october and apparently in order to renew it you need to present an attested rent contract from Abu Dhabi.
> I live in Dubai and commute every day and really would like keep staying like that, does anybody have the same issue... is it already implemented, is there any workaround?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mauri


Rules keep changing that it's hard to keep track of what is what nowadays. Having that said, if you are working for the AD government or semi government bodies, you are now obligated to have an AD attested tenancy contract to renew your visa. If you are in the private sector in AD, your Dubai tenancy contract registered with Ejari will be sufficient for your renewal.


----------



## mauri_colo

Hi,

thanks for your reply... yes I'm governative. So this is the way they enforce the law for the governative employees!?. I asked to HR where I work but they don't know yet how it will be implemented. Can I ask you how did you get this information... because i tried to google it but there are just a few links to journal newspapers and they don't really make any distinction between governative and not-gov regarding this visa renewal issue.
Thanks again,


----------



## earthworm88

mauri_colo said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for your reply... yes I'm governative. So this is the way they enforce the law for the governative employees!?. I asked to HR where I work but they don't know yet how it will be implemented. Can I ask you how did you get this information... because i tried to google it but there are just a few links to journal newspapers and they don't really make any distinction between governative and not-gov regarding this visa renewal issue.
> Thanks again,


They made a big announcement about it last year around this time and all the employees from these bodies should have received a memo regarding the change of policy from their HRs given them more than a year to figure out their next accommodation. I believe the deadline is September of this year. Your HR should know best, but sounded like they are in the dark as much as you. I have also heard of people in your situation who are trying to renew their visas. Obviously immigration would know whom you work for, so they would expect the attested tenancy contract to be from AD.


----------



## rednelly84

I thought the new rule coming into force in September meant that if you work in AD, you must live in AD and similar for Dubai regardless of which sector you work in?

As usual, things are said and no correct guidance is given.


----------



## Chevy105

Is this something that is shifting the cost of housing in AD?


----------



## earthworm88

rednelly84 said:


> I thought the new rule coming into force in September meant that if you work in AD, you must live in AD and similar for Dubai regardless of which sector you work in?
> 
> As usual, things are said and no correct guidance is given.


There were some rumors to this effect. But I don't think the government could really impose such policy on private sectors. As of now (that I am aware of), only the government and semi government sectors are affected. Dubai won't have to worry, as most people would probably prefer to live in Dubai anyways


----------



## ashburn

How long normally a visa is given?

Tx.


----------



## Chevy105

What about sharing accom, we have a tenancy with one person as the lead name, how do others not named on it get renewed?


----------



## busybee2

mauri_colo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> my visa (issued by Abu Dhabi) expires in october and apparently in order to renew it you need to present an attested rent contract from Abu Dhabi.
> I live in Dubai and commute every day and really would like keep staying like that, does anybody have the same issue... is it already implemented, is there any workaround?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mauri


yes you need a tawtheeq, and this is required, its not hear say, its not rumour, its true, lots of companies have had their employees move down to ad.


----------



## busybee2

ashburn said:


> How long normally a visa is given?
> 
> Tx.


2 years for private and 3 years for government.


----------



## busybee2

Chevy105 said:


> What about sharing accom, we have a tenancy with one person as the lead name, how do others not named on it get renewed?


they wont, if you are sharing, hence why they are bringing in this tawteeq to stop sharing. you will need to find individual units, or be in company accommodation


----------



## Hasan Khan

Hi All

I have been working in Abu Dhabi for 3 years. After 3 years once my visa was processed for renewal. However, It is stuck in security clearance procedure since one month. (Not rejected)

I understand that such issue arise at time of applying employment visa for the first time. But for someone who has already worked for three years with spotless record (no police or bank issue) it is not understandable to have visa issue that too at time of renewal. Can Any one plz guide as to what can I do? If there is a mismatch name issue with a defaulter/ criminal, then how can I get myself cleared? 

Will appreciate ur reply 

Hasan


----------



## Hasan Khan

Hi All

I have been working in Abu Dhabi for 3 years. After 3 years once my visa was processed for renewal. However, It is stuck in security clearance procedure since one month. (Not rejected)

I understand that such issue arise at time of applying employment visa for the first time. But for someone who has already worked for three years with spotless record (no police or bank issue) it is not understandable to have visa issue that too at time of renewal. Can Any one plz guide as to what can I do? If there is a mismatch name issue with a defaulter/ criminal, then how can I get myself cleared?

Will appreciate ur reply 

Hasan


----------

